# Voting Thread - Graphics Contest #17 - OSCAR



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Voting will remain open for 7 days.

There are 6 entries, the entry number is above the image.

The winner gets to choose the subject of the next competition.


Original:









The entries:

Entry 1









Entry 2









Entry 3









Entry 4









Entry 5









Entry 6


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

that was a difficult vote to do, they are all so good!!!

Well done everybody


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I had to scroll down to see this! I hope we can get more people to VOTE!!!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

It looks like we have a winner! Congrats BoscosMum! :thumb


----------

